
Acoustic cryptanalysis 2004 - satyampujari
http://www.cs.tau.ac.il/~tromer/acoustic/ec04rump/
======
ColinWright
Why is this very old version here, when the latest results have been submitted
recently?

Substantial discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6927905](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6927905)
(tau.ac.il) (92 comments)

Other submissions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6940827](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6940827)
(theregister.co.uk)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6938536](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6938536)
(dailymail.co.uk)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6935289](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6935289)
(tau.ac.il)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6933255](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6933255)
(slashdot.org)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6932445](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6932445)
(slideshare.net)

There are probably more.

I'm not saying that this historical page is completely without interest, it's
just that it would be nice to know why it's being submitted.

